# 1872 Lady Jocelyn - London embarkation



## Essiew01 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi,
My great-grandparents and 3 children under-5 emigrated to NZ sailing on Lady Jocelyn leaving 31 July 1872.
Shaw Savill & Co was the shipping company. 
They left from London for Canterbury, NZ. 

Please, can anyone tell me what London wharf / dock the family would have embarked from?

Thanks.


----------



## bswift (Apr 3, 2012)

*Lady Jocelyn*

Lady Jocelyn was berthed in the East India Dock in July 1872 - see attached.

Bill S


----------



## Essiew01 (Nov 30, 2015)

Many many thanks.

Please can you tell me where/how you got this info, or the source of your info (online?) so I can look up other ships too? Thanks.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetungs *Essiew* and welcome to *SN. *Bon voyage.


----------



## bswift (Apr 3, 2012)

This information comes from Lloyd's List, a newspaper style do***ent produced regularly by Lloyds of London with details of shipping movements.

I use the British Newspaper Archive which is a subscription service and is progressively scanning and making available local and specialist newspapers from across the UK. The archive is by no means complete, but is an amazing resource.

www.britishnewspaperarchive.co.uk.

Some specialist libraries have Lloyd's List on microfiche, but this is hard going if you can't home in on a very specific date.

It may be of interest that Lady Jocelyn was cleared outwards by London Customs on 2 Aug, sailed from Gravesend on 3rd Aug, passed Deal on 4th and arrived off Swanage on 8th.

The cost of the British Newspaper Arcive is not insignificant, and if you only want a few items I'm happy to do a lookup for you.

Regards,

Bill


----------



## Essiew01 (Nov 30, 2015)

Again, many thanks, Bill. All interesting and useful info.

The other ship I'm interested in is the 'Crusader' - leaving London 11 October 1872 for Lyttelton (Canterbury), arriving 05 January 1873. 

Did the ships to carry immigrants for NZ/Australia shift from the Import dock to the Export Dock before loading their passengers?

Thanks.


----------



## bswift (Apr 3, 2012)

*Crusader*

As requested. East India Dock again.

I'm not an expert, but I can see no indication that vessels moved to an export dock before leaving port. These ships had been in dock for several weeks and would have progressively loaded cargo over that period. In both these cases, the ship is reported in the import dock from arrival until departure. 

I have seen cases where some passengers joined a vessel at Gravesend, but there is no indication of that here.

Bill


----------



## Essiew01 (Nov 30, 2015)

Many many thanks. All really useful. And thanks for opening up a new source of info to me. Just makes the writing up of their voyage a little more detailed.

Thanks.


----------



## bswift (Apr 3, 2012)

My pleasure
Bill S


----------

